# Was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung



## nick9999 (27. September 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mir eine PC liste zusammen gebastelt was haltet ihr davon?


i5 2500k
570 gtx Phantom
ASUS P8z68-V LE
8Gb TeamGroup Elite 1333
2Tb Caviar Green WD20EARX
LG GH22NS70
Scythe Mugen 3
Antec High Current Gamer 620W
Fractal Design Refine R3
USC Silent Wing 120

Bei Mindfactory komme ich so etwa auf 900-925 eur.

Ich wäre auch froh über Alternativen


----------



## Seeefe (27. September 2011)

Wie hoch ist die AUflösung deines Monitors? 

Willst du Übertakten?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Hi,

3. Die "LE"-Versionen von Asus taugen nicht so viel, nimm lieber die normale Version.

5. Als Systemplatte würde ich eine flottere Samsung HD103SJ nehmen, falls Du keine SSD planst.

7. Kühler würde ich eher die EKL Nordwand nehmen. Die Montage ist einfacher, und der Kühler ist besser bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen.

8. Das Antec HCG ist sehr gut, die 520W Variante reicht aber vollkommen aus.

Für den Rest müsstest Du uns erst Seeefe's Fragen beantworten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2011)

Beim Board wäre ich eher für eher Asrock oder Gigabyte. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre ich eher für die Asus DCII, da Gainward nicht den besten Support bietet. Was den Rest angeht stimme ich Softy zu ( was soll man sonst dazu sagen )


----------



## nick9999 (27. September 2011)

Hi, danke für die comments

Ich habe ein 22" 1680x1050 und ein 20" mit 1680x1050

Zu der festplatte ich habe noch eine 1tb Samsung f3 ssd wollte ich noch warten bis 120gb um die 100eur wird

Wo sind eigentlich die Unterschiede zwischen den Mainboard Versionen?

Sind die AsRock oder Gigabyte mainboards besser?

Overclocken hatte ich vor aber erst nach eine Weile, da jetzt die Leistung mehr als genug ist

Ich hab mir auch noch die Asus 6970 dcII angeguckt aber die ist fast gleich wie die 570 von der Leistung oder?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Für die Auflösung (ich nehme an, Du willst nur auf einem Monitor spielen?) reicht eine HD6870 oder maximal eine GTX560 Ti oder HD6950 vollkommen aus.

Die Boards unterscheiden sich in der Ausstattung, Hersteller ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2011)

Die Boards sind nicht unbedingt besser, es kann mitunter das eine oder andere etwas besser gelöst sein. Ich mag halt das aufdringliche Asus Design nicht sieht eher nach Play Doo oder Lego - Land aus. Für eine Asus DCII 6970 würden dem Gehäuse auch ein Zentimeter mindestens fehlen ( 29cm max. und Kartenlänge 30cm ). Bei der Auflösung reicht die schon erwähnte GTX 560ti und dort würde sich die Asus oder Gigabyte OC anbieten


----------



## nick9999 (27. September 2011)

Zocken will ich nur auf einem Bildschirm, da ich denke, dass sich es nur ab 3 lohnt mit mehreren zu zocken (ausnahme SupCom)

Ist das nicht so dass die 5870 die schnellste von dem 3 ist? 

Noch eine Frage zu dem Ekl Nordwand hat jemand Erfahrung zu der Montage bei 1155 ich habe gelesen es soll nicht ganz unproblematisch sein


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Von der Leistung ist es so, dass die HD6950 etwas schneller ist als die GTX560Ti. Diese ist wiederum schneller als die HD6870.

Dass es Probleme mit der Montage beim Sockel 1155 mit der Nordwand gibt, ist mir nichts bekannt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2011)

Hier hast du mal die Kartenhitliste, und hier mal einen Leistungsvergleich der GTX 560ti vs HD 5870. Ich habe mal grob die Bestigung angesehen, so schlimm dürfte es nicht sein, meist findet man auch Montageanleitungen und Videos im WWW


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Wie kommt ihr auf die HD5870?  Bin ich blind?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf die HD5870?  Bin ich blind?


 


nick9999 schrieb:


> Zocken will ich nur auf einem Bildschirm, da ich denke, dass sich es nur ab 3 lohnt mit mehreren zu zocken (ausnahme SupCom)
> 
> Ist das nicht so dass die 5870 die schnellste von dem 3 ist?
> 
> Noch eine Frage zu dem Ekl Nordwand hat jemand Erfahrung zu der Montage bei 1155 ich habe gelesen es soll nicht ganz unproblematisch sein



Guckste ma hia . Greetings from Fielmann


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Ich dachte, er hat sich vertippt, und meint die HD6870.   Die HD 5870 gibt es ja nur noch zu astronomischen  Preisen : Grafikkarten/PCIe HD 5870, ab 1GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2011)

Hatte ich auch gedacht, aber es gab ja keine Korrektur. Er kann es ja grob mit der Hardware - Hitliste vergleichen, dann sieht man was die Karte kann und für die Details den anderen Link mit dem Leistungsvergleich


----------



## nick9999 (27. September 2011)

Sry hab mich verguckt bei der Empfehlung hab ich irgendwie 5870 statt 6870 gelesen. Kann auch daran liegen dass sich mein Freund gerade eine auf ebay gekauft hat

Wollte noch fragen meint ihr das Gehäuse reicht auch für die Zukunft oder werden die GraKa immer länger und dann reichen die 29cm nicht mehr?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. September 2011)

Es wird wohl immer Modelle geben die über das Ziel hinausschießen, aber es gibt genug Modelle die bisher unter den 29cm geblieben sind. Ganz genau sagen kann ich es nicht da die Kristallkugel im Garten liegt


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Meine Kristallkugel ist grad in der RMA 

Wie wäre es mit einem Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Da bist Du flexibel und kannst im Notfall den oberen HDD-Käfig ausbauen 

edit: Der Doc war schneller. 2 Blöde, 1 Gedanke


----------



## nick9999 (27. September 2011)

Tendiere momentan zu der 6950 die 1gb Version reicht bei meiner Auflösung denke ich 

Zu dem Gehäuse das arc ist nicht schallgedämt macht das einem großen Unterschied? Hätte gerne ein etwas leiseren PC muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn ihr andere Empfehlung hat?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2011)

Wenn Du auf leise Komponenten im Rechner achtest, ist eine Dämmung imo nicht notwendig. Außerdem sind gute und sehr leise Gehäuselüfter ausschlaggebend.


----------



## nick9999 (27. September 2011)

Die ASUS DCII 2gb sieht gut aus denn sie kann anscheinend zu eine 6970 unlocked werden ist das empfehlenswert oder zu riskant?

Dann brauch ich auf jedem Fall ein neues Gehäuse 

Wollte noch fragen lohnt sich der z chipsatz ich dachte die Lucid Virtu Technologie könnte ganz sinnvoll sein wenn man 2 Monitore hat, sie scheint aber noch nicht wirklich ausgereift zu sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. September 2011)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Die ASUS DCII 2gb sieht gut aus denn sie kann anscheinend zu eine 6970 unlocked werden ist das empfehlenswert oder zu riskant?


 
Das geht inzwischen nicht mehr.

Nö, der Z69 Chipsatz hat den Vorteil der IGP Nutzung, aber Lucid kannst du rauchen.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

Lucid Virtu ist ziemlicher Blödsinn. 2 Monitore kannst Du an alle aktuellen Grafikkarten anschließen.


----------



## nick9999 (28. September 2011)

Gut dann kann ich auch ein p chipsatz nehmen oder hat er irgendwelche Nachteile außerdem dass man die integrierte GraKanicht benutzen kann?

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Gehäuse wo auch längere GPUs passen empfehlen, damit ich auch in der Zukunft problemlos auf rüsten kann Max. 100eur


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. September 2011)

Das Xigmatek Midgard würde so eine Karte aufnehmen, es würde sich auch zb Corsiar anbieten mit ca 32 cm Kartenlänge


----------



## Softy (28. September 2011)

Die hier könntest Du Dir auch mal anschauen: 

Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz  (max. Grakalänge ohne Ausbau des oberen Laufwerkkäfigs: 28cm!)oder  Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder  Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster oder   eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€ oder  SilverStone Precision PS06 blau mit Sichtfenster


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Danke für die tollen Empfehlung das CM Storm Enforcer finde ich gut, wollte fragen ob jemand damit Erfahrung hat muss man die Lufter austauschen?

Und wie ist das eigentlich mit dem ssd Käfig kann man ihm bei dem HCG Netzteil drinlassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Meist sind die Werkslüfter nicht besonders leise, das Ding sieht irgendwie wie ein überfahrenes Gürteltier aus. Der Schacht kann wohl ohne Probleme drin bleiben, so tief ist das Netzteil nicht. Es sind aber wohl auch im 3,5" Schacht Befestigungen vorgesehen, der folgende Text sagt es wenigstens aus : *2x 2,5 Zoll (intern, im 3,5 Zoll Schacht)*


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Ja aber ich habe vor den oberen Käfig zu entfernen da ich momentan zu der 6970 dcII Tendiere und dann bleiben nur noch zwei 3,5" Zoll übrig es gibt aber auch Adapter für 5,25" also kein Problem denke ich , da ich maximal 2hdds und später eventuell eine ssd plane


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Ja aber ich habe vor den oberen Käfig zu entfernen da ich momentan zu der 6970 dcII Tendiere und dann bleiben nur noch zwei 3,5" Zoll übrig es gibt aber auch Adapter für 5,25" also kein Problem denke ich , da ich maximal 2hdds und später eventuell eine ssd plane

Frage zum NT wenn ich das 520 nehme habe ich da noch reserve ? Ich möchte in 2 Jahren in der Lage sein Gpu auszutauschen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Pfui ein Doppelmoppel
Die Leistung soillte wohl auch für die nächste Generation reichen, wobei es recht schwer zu sagen was die Hersteller noch alles verbrechen. Ich habe in etwa eine annähernde Hardware und käme nur bei Furmark auf gerade mal 400W und im Normalbetrieb sind es je nach Auslastung  ca 350W als Höchstwert


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Der dopplepost tut mir leid 

Ich kann ansonsten auch ein 620w nehmen die 15 eur machen kaum ein Unterschied

Zu der GraKa läuft da auch crysis und bf3 auf voll? Zu meine jetzigen 9600GS ist es bestimmt ein riesen Sprung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Crysis war ja eine Welt für sich und lief eigendlich nirgends vernünftigund zu BF 3 kann ich so nix sagen da ich das Game ja nicht habe. Ich würde erst mal Browsergames spielen damit du dich an den Leistungssprung gewöhnst. Das Netzteil dürfte trotzdem reichen, es wird ja meist nur die Graka oder die CPU gefordert


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Ja ich fange mit travian an und steigere mich zu aoe 1  und vielleicht sogar diablo 2

Ob die Leistung reicht war bezüglich der GraKa gemeint nicht des Netzteils


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Du hattest ja auch erwähnt einen Mehrpreis für das größere Modell zu berappen. Eigendlich sollte die Karte mehr als ausreichen, und was den Stromverbrauch zukünftiger Modelle angeht kann man nur spekulieren


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Wie wäre es eigentlichmit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist der besser als EKL Nordwand?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

Der Macho HR02 kühlt noch etwas besser als die Nordwand. Und etwas leiser außerdem.


----------



## nick9999 (29. September 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten, hier meine neue Zusammenstellung:

i5 2500k                           184,04
Asus 6950 dcii 2Gb             227,85
ASUS P8p67 3.1                108,28
8gb TeamGroup Elite 1333    33,90
2tb Caviar Green WD20Earx  62,54
LG GH22NS70                    16,28
Macho HR-02                    33,89
620w Antec HCG                69,61
CM Storm Enforcer             74,84
USC Silent Wing 120           12,20 (statt dem lüfter hinten)

ges:                                824,43


eventuell noch 1-2 200mm Lüfter, weiss aber nicht welche gut sind ich probiere aber zuerst die mitgelieferten aus

außerdem baue ich noch meine alte 1tb Spinpoint f3 ein

bei dem Gehäuse und Mainboard bin ich mir noch unsicher die ASrock MB kommen auch noch in Frage.

hoffe dass es jetz passt 

P.S.: Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus??


----------



## Seeefe (29. September 2011)

Also das 520W Antec reicht auch super aus^^


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

Das System wird ziemlich leise werden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Wenn die Lüfter von Coolermaster mitspielen dürfte es wohl recht leise sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Die Cooler Master Lüfter sind eigentlich recht OK, zumindest deutlich besser als die Xigmatek Teile.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Cooler Master Lüfter sind eigentlich recht OK, zumindest deutlich besser als die Xigmatek Teile.


Ich würde aus eigenen Erfahrungen eher max. gleichwertig sagen aber bestimmt nicht besser. Im allgemeinen sind alle Werkslüfter nur Holzklasse


----------



## Softy (29. September 2011)

Den vorderen kann er ja am Board anschließen und im BIOS runterstellen, und der hintere wird ersetzt. Das passt dann schon. In Tests schneidet der vordere Lüfter recht gut ab und der hintere wird bemängelt


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde aus eigenen Erfahrungen eher max. gleichwertig sagen aber bestimmt nicht besser. Im allgemeinen sind alle Werkslüfter nur Holzklasse


 
Nö, sehe ich nicht so, die Xigmatek fallen beim Angucken schon auseinander, die Cooler Master laufen wenigstens ohne gleich kaputt zu gehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Ich habe aber deutlich mehr CM Lüfter in die Tonne getreten. Aber egal jedem das seine, manche fahren ja auch mit einem Bierdeckel zwischen den Speichen Fahrrad


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Ich hab noch nicht einen Cooler Master Lüfter weggeworfen, aber eine Menge Xigmatek. 
Du musst halt nicht immer gegen treten, wenn der Rechner nicht laufen will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2011)

Da kannst du mal sehen wie die Serienstreuung ist, mein ältester Xigmatek ist gute 5 Jahre in Betrieb.


> Du musst halt nicht immer gegen treten, wenn der Rechner nicht laufen will


Man muss dir ja nicht überall nacheifern


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da kannst du mal sehen wie die Serienstreuung ist, mein ältester Xigmatek ist gute 5 Jahre in Betrieb.


 
Ich rede rein von den Lüftern, die verbaut sind, die Xigmatek, die du so kaufen kannst, sind besser als die, die standardmäßig verbaut werden. Ich hab ja das Gefühl, dass Xigmatek den Ausschuss der Produktion in die Cases einbaut, damit sie Kosten sparen und was das angeht, sind die serienmäßig verbauten Cooler Master Lüfter besser.


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Macht es Sinn oben einem 200/2x120 Lufter einzubauen ,wenn Ja was macht mehr Sinn und welche Lufter sind gut?


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

Den Lüfter im Deckel brauchst Du nur, wenn du GPU und CPU stark übertakten willst, ansonsten reichen die 2 installierten Lüfter vollkommen aus. Wenn Du einen 200mm Lüfter einbaust, würde ich aus Kompatibliltätsgründen nur Lüfter von Cooler Master nehmen: Luftkühlung/Lüfter Cooler Master, 200mm | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Eine Frage zu dem P8p67 hab gesehen dass es dem als rev3 und 3.1 wo ist da genau der Unterschied?

Meine gelesen zu haben das irgendwelche Chips von einem anderen Hersteller sind 

Welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

Das ist egal, bei der Rev. 3.0 ist der USB3-Hostcontroller von NEC, bei Rev. 3.1 von ASMedia (Tocherunternehmen von ASUS). Nimm einfach das Günstigere


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Juhu kann 67 cent sparen


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

Das ist doch extrem, da ist fast eine SSD drin.


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Ja nur noch das selbe in Euro addieren und schon wird der Traum von ssd Wirklichkeit 

Wie wäre es mit dem ASRock Z68 Extreme4? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Scheint bessere Ausstattung als das p8p67 zu haben.

P.s.: Wie ist das eigentlich mit den integrierten soundkarten gibts da Unterschiede in der Qualität?


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

Das Asrock Extreme4 ist sehr gut (u.a. mit USB3 Frontpanel ausgestattet). In Tests hat es sehr gut abgeschnitten:

Drei Z68-Boards bis 150 Euro von ASRock, Asus und Gigabyte im Test : Overclocking, Quick Sync und SSD-Caching
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 - PCTreiber.Net
Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Mainboard


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. September 2011)

nick9999 schrieb:


> P.s.: Wie ist das eigentlich mit den integrierten soundkarten gibts da Unterschiede in der Qualität?


 
Eine Soundkarte ist natürlich besser, die Frage ist halt, ob man den Unterschied hört. Ohne gute Anlage hört man da wohl nichts.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

Welche Boxen / Kopfhörer / Headset hast Du denn?


----------



## tobibo (30. September 2011)

Was hast du denn so an Audio-Ausstattung?


----------



## nick9999 (30. September 2011)

Ich meinte ob es auch Unterschiede bei verschiedenen MBs gibt

Das Asrock Mb scheint nur einem internen usb3 Anschluss zu haben ist es irgendwie möglich da das frontpanel von dem Gehäuse und noch das mitgelieferte oder muss ich auf 1 der beiden verzichten?

P.s.: hab ein 7 Jahre altes 4.1 System hab, was jedoch zu Zeit als 2.1 läuft Marke musste ich mal nachgucken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2011)

Beim Onboardsound ist der Unterschied quasi nicht vorhanden. Ich konnte mich noch nie damit anfreunden, aber die angeschlossenen Geräte waren immer höherwertig.


----------



## Softy (30. September 2011)

Es gibt nur wenige Boards mit 2 internen USB3-Ports: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) 4/4/6/4 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

d.h. auf eine der beiden Anschlussmöglichkeiten müsstest Du verzichten. Welches Gehäuse nimmst Du denn? Hat das überhaupt die Möglichkeit, den internen USB3-Port zu nutzen, oder werden die Kabel nach hinten zu den externen USB3-Anschlüssen des Boards gezogen?


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich noch nicht ganz entschieden tendiere momentan zu dem CM Storm enforcer


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Da kannst Du dann das USB3-Frontpanel an die Wand nageln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2011)

Damit man die Demutshaltung vor dem PC sich erspart würde ich zu einem aktiven USB 3.0 Hub tendieren, dann geht es bequem aus der Hüfte


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Habe mich noch nicht ganz entschieden tendiere momentan zu dem CM Storm enforcer


 
Du kannst dann auch das Asus P8P67 nehmen, das hat kein Panel, aber intern USB 3.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Eine eher theoretische Frage sollte ich an der Zukunft eine billige 6950 kommen wäre es das möglich bei dem p8p67 Brett crossfirex zu machen, wenn Ja würden da 620w reichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Crossfire würde ich mir sparen und beim P8P67 ist der zweite PCIe 16x Slot nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Gut dann kauf ich mir lieber in 2-3 Jahren eine 760 ti / 8950 oder wie die Dinge bis dann heissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Jop, sehr gute Entscheidung. Die AMD 6950 wird ja eine Weile halten.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich bei dem MBs nicht entscheiden hat das ASrock extreme 4 gen 3 gegenüber dem p8p67 Nachteile? So weit ich weiss ist das asrock besser ausgestattet hat z.B. mehr sata ports


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Beide haben 8 Sata Ports.
Das Asrock hat 2x8 Lanes für SLI und CF, das Asus nicht.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ah ok danke da habe ich mich verlesen was mich momentan reizt wäre das asrock zu kaufen, ist Ja schwarz So wie die asus 6950 dcII und dann noch dem dark rock c1 von be quiet da er aber 10 eur mehr als der macho kostet wollte ich fragen ob man da nur für die Farbe bezahlt oder ob er auch leiser/ kühler ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Der Dark Rock C1 ist ein Monster und sehrt leise und sehr leistungsstark.
Wenn du auf den schwarz Trip bist, dann greif zu.
Du brauchst aber dann noch RAM mit schwarzem Blech.
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit schwarz 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ist sehr schön weiss aber nicht ob mir das aussehen 30 eur Wert ist Glaub eher nicht da im endefekt das wichtigste auf dem Monitor ist  Ausserdem bin ich mir ein wenig unsicher ob das So gut aussieht da das Gehäuse auch schwarz ist was meint ihr??

Obwohl alles black mit paar roten leds passen zum roten Lufter wäre bestimmt geil


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, wenn alles schwarz ist, siehst du da nichts mehr drin, da wäre ein Kontrast nicht schlecht.
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile DIMM Kit weiß 8GB PC3L-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3L-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9W) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder du baust Lüfter mit LEDs ein, die weiß leuchten.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem cpu kühler greif ich glaube ich zu da ich eh vor hatte einem usc silent wing hinten einzubauen bei dem RAM ist mir der Aufpreis zu hoch da ich für 60 eur schon 16 gb bekomme

Vielleicht mache ich  lieber bunt mit dem p8p67 und dem macho denn ich finde das das asus Board auch geil aussieht mit dem ganzen blau

Boh!! Die Qual der Wahl vielleicht sollte ich lieber am Gehäuse nt und Mb sparen und mir lieber eine ssd oder 570 holen.

Edit:

Mist hab das extreme 4 und 3 verwechselt   tut mir leid. das extrem4 ist mir zu teuer also nehme ich auf jedem fall das P8p67 da es USb 3.0 intern hat.

Nochmal sry für die verwirrung


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Kein Thema.
Wie sieht denn jetzt deine Zusammenstellung aus?


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Momentan noch:


i5  2500k 
Asus 6950 dcii 2Gb
ASUS P8p67 3.1
8gb TeamGroup Elite 1333
2tb caviar green WD20EARX
LG GH22NS70
Macho HR-02
620w Antec High Current Gamer 
CM Storm Enforcer
USC Silent Wing 120


Macht es euer Meinung nach sinn irgendwo mehr zu investierne GraKa Cpu oder villeicht ein modulares Netzteil

Soweit ich weiß macht i7 für SPiele kaum ein Unteschied

Und bei GraKA zahlt man für 15% Leistung 100 Euro
also Meiner Meinung nach wäre es sinvoller das Geld zu sparen und für next gen Gpu ausgaben


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Netzteil reicht auch die 520W Variante aus. Oder mit Kabelmanagment: Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 oder Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W. Wobei das Seasonic das bessere KM bietet.

Als Systemplatte würde ich eine flottere Samsung HD103SJ nehmen.

Rest:  Das Geld würde ich zurücklegen für ein späteres Graka-Upgrade


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

So eine 103SJ hab ich noch hab ich vergessen aufzuschreiben 

Wenn ich ein 520W Netzteil nehme wie viel Reserve hab ich noch ????

Wie ist das hier: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Das Pure Power ist nicht so empfehlenswert, vom Design ein Office-Netzteil, dass dann gepimpt wurde.  Da würde ich beim Antec bleiben. Damit hast Du sehr viel Reserve, das hat 480Watt auf der 12Volt Schiene, das reicht für eine GTX580 incl. OC


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

gut dann nehme ich das als 520w version und hab dann ein paar kabel mehr im Gehäuse ich denke bei dem Cm Storm Enforcer kein Problem, da der grosse HDD käfig rauskommt und der 2.5" dann auf dem kleinen 3,5" kommt, sollte ich in der zukunft eine SSD kaufen. 

Macht es sinn auf Buldozer zu warten um eventuell eins zu kaufen oder um zu hoffen das der i5 billiger wird??? 

Wie ist die Lautstärke bei dem Antec NT ich hab gelesen das der Lüfter nach Auslastung dreht wäre da das 620w dann nicht etwas leiser?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Gaming-Leistung vom Bulldozer ist noch nicht bekannt. Daher kann man das schwer einschätzen, wird wohl so zwischen i5 und i7 liegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das Pure Power ist nicht so empfehlenswert, vom Design ein Office-Netzteil, dass dann gepimpt wurde.  Da würde ich beim Antec bleiben. Damit hast Du sehr viel Reserve, das hat 480Watt auf der 12Volt Schiene, das reicht für eine GTX580 incl. OC


 
Das L8 ist nicht das L7, da musst du unterscheiden.

Das L8 bietet 480 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, also so viel wie das Antec, aber das Pure hat KM und ist leiser, also empfehlenswert und kein Vergleich mehr mit dem L7.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das L8 ist nicht das L7, da musst du unterscheiden.
> 
> Das L8 bietet 480 Watt auf der 12 Volt Leitung, also so viel wie das Antec, aber das Pure hat KM und ist leiser, also empfehlenswert und kein Vergleich mehr mit dem L7.



Sorry, ich dachte, er hätte das L7 verlinkt. Das L8 kannst du natürlich nehmen


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Gut dann nehme ich das 

Hmm dann muss ich mir nochmal das Dark Rock Advanced C1 überlegen dann hätte 3 silent wings  nur vorne und die GPU nicht, schade dass die silent wings nich in 200mm gebaut werden 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...iet--Dark-Rock-Advanced-C1-AMD-und-Intel.html

Ist es besser als der Macho ????


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Die Kühlleistung vom Macho ist etwas höher, aber das sind nur ein paar °C Unterschied. So nahe am Limit solltest Du die CPU eh nicht (auf Dauer) betreiben.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich hatte zuerst eh kein OC vor und dann nichts extremes ich dachte so an 4.5GHz oder ist das schon zu viel für dauer betrieb??


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Also über 4 GHz sollten locker drin sein. Entscheidend für den Dauerbetrieb ist weniger die Frequenz, sondern eher die benötigte Spannung und eben die Temperatur


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Eine etwas dumme Frage, wenn ich beim CPU den Kühler ersetze behalte ich die Garantie oder???


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

nick9999 schrieb:


> schade dass die silent wings nich in 200mm gebaut werden


 
Ist auch nicht geplant, 200er Lüfter musst du immer von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen.



nick9999 schrieb:


> Eine etwas dumme Frage, wenn ich beim CPU den Kühler ersetze behalte ich die Garantie oder???



Natürlich, nur weil du Boxed kaufst, bedeutet das nicht, dass du auch den Boxed benutzen musst.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Passt der Macho in das CM Storm Enforcer??

Laut Hersteller passen CPU Kühler bis 175mm, was laut diesem test Hardwareluxx - Test: Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Neuer Klassenprimus in der Budgetklasse die höhe samt Lüfter ist stimmt das???


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2011)

Mechanisch passt der Machon rein. Optisch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

Optisch passt der nicht mal in den Geräteschuppen.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Oktober 2011)

Es sind die innere Werte (Temperaturen) die zählen 

Die Nordwan würde aber auch nur bedingt passen mit dem blauen lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Oktober 2011)

WEnn du den Macho willst, greif zu, der ist schon sehr gut und günstig.


----------



## nick9999 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nochmal vielen dank für eure Hilfe 

Leider wird mein neuer pc bis Sommer warten müssen  

Tut mir leid, das eure Arbeit dadurch umsonst war und hoffe ihr könnt mir im Sommer nochmal helfen dann mit ivy und kepler und **** von AMD


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2011)

Schade, aber kein Problem. Meld Dich einfach nochmal, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## nick9999 (23. April 2012)

Hallo ich grabe noch mal diesen Thread auf da ich gerne in 1-2 Monaten bestellen möchte und noch einige fragen habe:

Welche Gpu würdet ihr mir empfehlen:

1) 7870 + 128gb SSD
2) 7950 + 128gb SSD Würde sich eventuel der +1Gb RAM lohnen z.B. für Graphikmods für Morrowind und Skyrim?
3) 680 

Dann ganze muss dann eine 1680*1050 Auflösung befeuern. Cpu wird ein i5-2500k/3570K je nach Preisen bis dahin

Alternativ zudem AMDs werde ich auch noch die Nvidias nehmen wenn sie rauskommen. 

MFG,
Nick9999


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2012)

Für die Auflösung reicht die AMD 7870 locker.


----------



## nick9999 (23. April 2012)

Ok, vielen dank

hab noch eine Frage da ich noch einem 2. Monitor als Multimedia/Internet Nebenmonitor anschließen möchte, wäre es möglich/sinnvoll ihn an die IGP anzuschließen? Meine Ideen dabei wären:
1. Die GPU wird nicht durch Video abspielen usw. belastet
2. Soweit ich weiß taktet die GPU bei 2 Monitoren nicht komplett Runter, glaube wegen dem Speicher Takt???


----------



## Softy (24. April 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, geht das nicht, Du kannst entweder die IGP oder die Grafikkarte nutzen. Wenn Du ein Board mit Lucid Virtu nimmst, kannst Du im laufenden Betrieb aber zwischen Grafikkarte und IGP hin- und herschalten.


----------



## nick9999 (10. Mai 2012)

Da ich in ein Paar Wochen bestellen möchte hier meine momentale konfig:

Mindfactory

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 

LG Electronics GH22NS90 SATA DVD+-R/RW Ersetzt durch LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner 

128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" 

2048MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 Aktiv PCIe 

CoolerMaster CM Storm Enforcer Window Midi 

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition

ASRock Z77Pro4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual 

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ 

120x120x25mm be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Mid-Speed, BQT T12025-MR-2

Wobei ich noch auf die 660ti warten möchte und eventuell ein Teil schon jetzt kaufen nicht das der Macho SE nachher ausverkauft ist, das wäre


----------



## skyscraper (10. Mai 2012)

Wow, die Konfig kannste gleich so kaufen!


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

Sieht super aus  Der LG GH24NS ist etwas leiser, und manchmal sogar etwas günstiger.


----------



## nick9999 (10. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank  

habe es verändert,
werde eventuell das Gahäuse, Lüfter, NT und Macho schon kaufen, da ich die SE umbedingt haben will 

@ Softy was hältst du von diesen Card Reader, kann man ihn kaufen


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> @ Softy was hältst du von diesen Card Reader, kann man ihn kaufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus die Konfig, Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache. Beim Cardreader bin ja der Freund vom ext. Modell


----------



## Softy (10. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus die Konfig, Gehäuse ist halt Geschmackssache. Beim Cardreader bin ja der Freund vom ext. Modell



Schade, dass es keinen "Gefällt mir nicht"-Button gibt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Schade, dass es keinen "Gefällt mir nicht"-Button gibt



Gibt es, der heißt nur eben Meldebutton .
Ich finde es trotzdem praktischer, so hat man den den nur bei Bedarf auf dem Schreibtisch und muss im halbdunklen nicht rumpopeln wo die Karte paßt


----------



## nick9999 (10. Mai 2012)

Ich nehme lieber dem Internen, da ich es immer Schafe solche Dinger wie Cardreader und Boxen vom Tisch runter zu stoßen, was mein alter Cardreader leider nicht überlebt hat  
Ich brauche ihm nicht so oft, nur wenn ich Bilder von meiner Kamera übertrage und wie immer zu faul bin um passende Kabel zu suchen


----------



## nick9999 (11. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade gesahen das es bei MF dem be quiet! Dark Rock 2, AMD und Intel für fasst das selbe Geld wie dem Macho MAcho SE gibt welchen von diesen 2 würdet ihr empfehlen? 

Edit: Hups 40 sind nicht fast gleich 50 ich depp  Frage besteht trotzdem noch 

Edit2: Aaaah jetzt verstehe ich das man muss über die Aktionsseite in facebook gehen dann gibst denn für 40 eur 

UNd lohnt sich statt einem shadow wing lüfter dem Silent Wing 2 zu kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

Der BeQuiet ist optisch eine Wucht. Der Macho etwas besser in der Leistung.


----------



## nick9999 (13. Mai 2012)

Ok werde dann den Macho bestellen finde der sieht auch gut aus mit dem schwarz/weiss Lüfter und die bessere Leistung ist wichtig, da die ivi's anscheinend gerne warm werden

Eine Frage zur Ssd die Samsung 830 kostet inzwischen fast das selbe wie die m4. Sollte ich lieber die nehmen?

Edit: @Softy so Ultron UCR bestellt warum empfiehlst du dem ist er irgendwie besonders? Ich finde dem zusätzlichen USB ganz nett.


----------



## benefull (13. Mai 2012)

Einen Schnelligkeitsunterschied wirst du nicht merken. Die Samsung bietet, soweit ich weiß, mehr Zubehör als die Crucial und ich würde deshalb die Samsung nehmen.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Edit: @Softy so Ultron UCR bestellt warum empfiehlst du dem ist er irgendwie besonders? Ich finde dem zusätzlichen USB ganz nett.



Der liest halt so ziemlich alles (auch die aktuellen SDHC Karten), und das recht flott.  Außerdem bekomme ich von Ultron pro verlinkten CardReader einen Keks


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

Kriegt Softy sonst nicht genug essen?


----------



## nick9999 (13. Mai 2012)

Na dann guten Apetit :p

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt wann die 660ti rauskommt ?

Wobei mich im moment auch die 670 jetstream/dcII/Gigabyte reizt aber ist halt ne Ecke teurer und ein wenig overkill für 1680x1050

Werde morgen den Macho und paar andere Dinge bestellen und dann sehe ich weiter.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

Mit der 660Ti dauerts noch ein bisschen, abwarten und kaffee trinken


----------



## nick9999 (13. Mai 2012)

Ne danke, Kaffee ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## skyscraper (13. Mai 2012)

7850 reicht gut.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

am besten die von sapphire


----------



## nick9999 (13. Mai 2012)

Wie groß ist denn circa der Leistungsunterschied zwischen 7870 und 7850 und reicht die 7850 auch für Spiele wie Crysis BF3 und Metro?


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

Hier eine Performanceübersicht:

Test: AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 (Seite 5) - ComputerBase

Für 1680x1050 reicht die schon gut aus. Für FullHD auch, wenn Du es mit AA/AF nicht übertreibst.


----------



## nick9999 (13. Mai 2012)

Ok also ist die 7870 ca 20% schneller
Kostet dann auch ca 30% mehr (70 eur)

Naja werde dann wohl auf die 660ti warten und dann entscheiden, da das Budget bei ca 1000 € ist, ist die 7870 eig drin.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

Oder noch etwas sparen


----------



## nick9999 (13. Mai 2012)

Das geht auch klar nur wollte ich nicht Geld unnötig verschwenden


----------



## nick9999 (16. Mai 2012)

Hmm auch wenns ein wenig (viel) uebertrieben ist werde ich mir wahrscheinlich eine 670 holen und ein wenig Downsampling betreiben 

Mir gefallen diese 2 Modelle:

Palit GeForce GTX 670 JetStream

Asus 670 DC 2 (nicht die Top da mir der Aufpreis zu hoch ist)

Welche der beiden wúrdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Hmm auch wenns ein wenig (viel) uebertrieben ist werde ich mir wahrscheinlich eine 670 holen und ein wenig Downsampling betreiben
> 
> Mir gefallen diese 2 Modelle:
> 
> ...


 
Sind beide nicht wirklich TOP

Alternativen: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland oder wenn du bastelfreudig bist EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) | Geizhals Deutschland + Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II | Geizhals Deutschland 

Mit zweiteren würdest du das beste Ergebnis erzielen!


----------



## nick9999 (16. Mai 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Sind beide nicht wirklich TOP
> 
> Alternativen: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) | Geizhals Deutschland oder wenn du bastelfreudig bist EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) | Geizhals Deutschland + Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Mit zweiteren würdest du das beste Ergebnis erzielen!



Ok danke, 

hab sowas zwar noch nie gemacht aber ich denke es musste zu schaffen sein. Gibst dazu irgendein gutes Tutorial? 

Die Gigabyte gefällt mir aufgrund des blauen PCBs eher weniger


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Ok danke,
> 
> hab sowas zwar noch nie gemacht aber ich denke es musste zu schaffen sein. Gibst dazu irgendein gutes Tutorial?
> 
> Die Gigabyte gefällt mir aufgrund des blauen PCBs eher weniger


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...torial-video-noisetest-oc-anno-2070-test.html


Wichtig ist nur, dass du eine von EVGA nimmst, da die sehr kulant mit der Garantie sind... Du darfst den Kühler wechseln und die Garantie bleibt (solange du den eigentlichen Kühler behälst).
Das gleiche gilt für OC: Wenn du mit dem EVGA Precision tool übertaktest (was du dann machen solltest, um auf die Leistung der Asus zu kommen), behälst du trotzdem die Garantie.

Nur beim Umbau solltest du nichts falsch machen


----------



## skyscraper (16. Mai 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/213706-gtx-680-arctic-accelero-twin-turbo-ii-mod-tutorial-video-noisetest-oc-anno-2070-test.html
> 
> Wichtig ist nur, dass du eine von EVGA nimmst, da die sehr kulant mit der Garantie sind... Du darfst den Kühler wechseln und die Garantie bleibt (solange du den eigentlichen Kühler behälst).
> Das gleiche gilt für OC: Wenn du mit dem EVGA Precision tool übertaktest (was du dann machen solltest, um auf die Leistung der Asus zu kommen), behälst du trotzdem die Garantie.
> ...



Allerdings musst du dich bei denen auf der HP registrieren, sonst ist nix mit Garantie behalten.


----------



## nick9999 (17. Mai 2012)

Eine kurze Frage, wie unterscheiden sich die 2 folgenden Brenner?

GH24NS90 
GH24NS70

Ich frage, da der 70 2,50eur billiger ist 

Edit: oder auch nicht irgendwie verändern sich die Preise bei Mindfactory im Minutentakt 

Der unterschied würde mich dennoch interessieren.


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

Der S90 klingt nach dem neueren Modell. Ist aber egal. Seit 5 Jahren hat sich beim DVD Brenner technisch nichts mehr getan. Ist egal welchen du kaufst.


----------



## nick9999 (22. Mai 2012)

So ein kurzes Update 

Hab heute das Gehäuse, NT, Laufwerk, den Macho, Silent Wing (ohne die Verpackung könnte man die wahrscheinlich für die Hälfte verkaufen) und dem göttlichen Ultron  

Werde schon paar Sachen in das Gehäuse bauen.

Der Rest wird wahrscheinlich übernächstes Wochenende bestellt, die GPU wird, denke ich doch wie ursprunglich geplant die 7870 von Saphire.

Vielen Dank für die tolle Beratung! Das Forum hier Rockt! 

Sollte ich Fragen beim Zusammenbau haben werde ich mich einfach Melden.


----------



## coroc (22. Mai 2012)

Super, das es da ist!


----------



## nick9999 (25. Mai 2012)

Oh man ich kann mich echt bei der GPU entscheiden und zwar zwischen:

7870 Saphire Die vernünftige Wahl 

670 Gigabyte OC die schnelle 

670 DCIIT die sehr schnelle, dafür laute, aber optisch TOP 

Da so eine GPU nich besonders lange behalten wird tendiere ich zu 7870, da in 2 Jahren die neuen GPU's sowohl eine 7870 als eine 670 zu Altmetall werden lassen 

Was würdet ihr nehmen ??? (achso im moment ist die Auflösung 1680*1050 und ein wechsel ist erstmal nicht geplannt)


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

7870 vor allem ohne FullHD


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

Bei der Auflösung würde auch die AMD 7850 reichen. 
Nimm also die Sapphire.


----------



## skyscraper (25. Mai 2012)

Wenn du sie nach ein paar Jahren eh wechseln willst, reicht eine 7850, die ich auch unbedingt nehmen würde.


----------



## nick9999 (25. Mai 2012)

Also ich muss nicht umbeding wechseln wenn die Leistung noch reicht darf sie gerne drin bleiben


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Also ich muss nicht umbeding wechseln wenn die Leistung noch reicht darf sie gerne drin bleiben


 
Wie lange die Leistung reicht entscheidest du selbst. Da kannst du nicht pauschal eine Jahreszahl sagen.


----------



## nick9999 (4. Juni 2012)

Noch ein kurzes Update:

Habe heute den Rest bestellt, es ist die 7870 von Saffire geworden, werde am WE zusammen bauen und paar Bilder posten und eventuelle Fragen stellen


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Klingt gut  Berichte mal, wenn alles da ist, ob () und wie der neue Rechner so läuft.


----------



## nick9999 (4. Juni 2012)

Wird schon schief gehen  (im Zweifelsfall ist der Ultron CR schuld )

Gibst eigentlich ein Video zum Macho Einbau?


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2012)

Nein, es gab mal ein Video von einer heißen Russin, die in einer Küche den Macho HR-02 montiert hat  Aber das wurde gelöscht


----------



## skyscraper (4. Juni 2012)

Ach, das war doch dein Lieblings-Video, oder Softy?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

Ja. Das fanden wir alle gut.


----------



## ich111 (4. Juni 2012)

Zuerst haben wir es etwas belächelt und jetzt


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe nur nie ein Wort verstanden.


----------



## nick9999 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Bilder für sich sprachen (auf dem Einbau bezogen natürlich  ) 

Werde es wohl ohne Schaffen müssen, die gedruckte Anleitung sieht ganz brauchbar aus.


----------



## nick9999 (7. Juni 2012)

So alles ist fertig, habe alles gestern verbaut.

Alles Verlief ohne Probleme alleine der Macho hat ein wenig Fummel-arbeit verursacht und mir ein PCIe Slot geklaut 

Nochmals vielen dank für eure Hilfe, Ihr seit super     

    

Hier ein Paar Bilder: (sorry für die Qualität  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atomtoaster (7. Juni 2012)

Wem gehört das Plüschtier? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ihr-von-dieser-zusammenstellung-bild4066.jpg


Freut mich das alles geklappt hat, aber eine Frage hab ich noch...

Wieso hat dein Macho einen schöneren Lüfter, als meiner?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

Sieht super aus  Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechenknecht  



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Wieso hat dein Macho einen schöneren Lüfter, als meiner?



Das ist die Special-Edition: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## nick9999 (7. Juni 2012)

Also das Plüschtier gehört mir . 

Und zwar seit ich 5 war 

MAl ne kurze Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit bei Sysprofile einem 2. Rechner anzulegen oder muss ein neuer Account her?


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habs auchs con versucht und nix gefunden, weiß es aber nicht


----------



## nick9999 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich habe heute ein wenig mit der CPU rum gespielt und ein wenig underclocked. Hier sind meine Temperaturen mit -0.175V offset nach 50min Prime 95:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier die Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde morgen noch versuchen ob die CPU auch die -0.200V Packt 

Noch eine Frage zu dem Zero Core von AMD, wenn ich 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen habe passiert natürlich gar nichts, aber ich habe Test weise nur einem angeschlossen. Danach wenn der Bildschirm ausging, haben sich die Lüfter der GPU ausgeschaltet. Jedoch wenn ich die Tastatur oder Maus betätigt habe, haben zwar die Lüfter wieder gedreht, das Bild ist aber nicht zurückgekommen. Es war auch nicht möglich auf der Tastatur durch Drücken von Caps- oder Numlock die entsprechenden LEDs auf der Tastatur an und aus zu machen. Dann musste ich dem PC neustarten und nach dem hochfahren kam eine Fehlermeldung.

Da ich meistens 2 Monitore verwende ist es kein großes Problem, mich würde trotzdem interessieren ob man es irgendwie lösen könnte. 

Und nochmals um es nicht zu vergessen:


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Under*volting* () sieht gut aus 

Hast Du den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber installiert? Mit älteren Treibern gab es öfter mal Probleme mit der Zero Core Power Funktion.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Alles Verlief ohne Probleme alleine der Macho hat ein wenig Fummel-arbeit verursacht und mir ein PCIe Slot geklaut


 
Das ist normal. Den PCIe 1x Slot über der Grafikkarte kannst du meist sowieso nicht nutzen weil die Grafikkarte ihre Wärme in die Richtung abgibt. Daher macht das nichts.

Sieht aber sehr gut aus.


----------



## nick9999 (13. Juni 2012)

Hatte 12.4 drauf und habe jetzt 12.6 beta damit geht es. 

vielen dank Softy 

PS: die -0.200V sind leider nicht drin

-0.195V schon  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwecks Reserve lasse ich die CPU lieber mit -0.190V laufen


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

 Komisch, bei mir gehen die Schieberegler immer nur nach rechts


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir gehen die Schieberegler immer nur nach rechts


 
Bis er kaputt ist.


----------



## nick9999 (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich sehe im moment kein grund für mehr Leistung, da ich in Games wie Just Cause 2 etwa 50% CPU Last hab.

Mal schauen was Metro 2033 sagt


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

Wär ich gespannt


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2012)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was Metro 2033 sagt



Metro 2033 verspeist Grafikkarten zum Frühstück  vor allem nvidia-Karten  Da bist Du mit der HD7870 gut aufgestellt. Die CPU ist relativ Banane für Metro.


----------



## nick9999 (21. Juni 2012)

Hier mein Metro 2033 Benchmark




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange man finger weg von DOF und MSAA 4x lässt ist das ganz in Ordnung finde ich. 

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es normal ist das die Graphen nicht richtig funktionieren oder liegt  es vielleicht daran, dass ich Chrome benutze?


----------



## Softy (21. Juni 2012)

Sieht gut aus  Das Problem mit den Graphen habe ich auch  

Du kannst ja hier mal mitmachen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/210003-ranking-metro-2033-benchmark.html


----------



## nick9999 (21. Juni 2012)

Hab dummerweise kein full HD Bildschirm  und gegen Leute wie dich und Threshold hab ich sowieso keine Chance  

Könnte höchstens mein PC irgendwann mal an unsren Fernsehen anschließen.

Obwohl wie ich sehe ist single und multi GPU getrennt, dann könnte ich mich vielleicht mit dem 580 Besitzern messen


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Es geht um den Spaß Faktor und nicht darum wer besser ist.


----------



## nick9999 (21. Juni 2012)

So nachdem ich meine GPU überreden konnte, und sie sich jetzt mehr anstrengt  komme ich auf folgendes Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 1680*1050 und dem restlichen Settings der PCGH-Rangliste komme ich auf folgendes Ergebnis. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde bei Gelegenheit dem PC ins Wohnzimmer verfrachten und alles in Full HD wiederholen  
Vielleicht wird sich meine GPU zu noch mehr Anstrengung überreden lassen  Und die CPU vielleicht auch Stock ist doch irgendwie langweilig  

Leider habe ich nächste Woche dazu keine Zeit, da ich in Rom bin.

Und um es nochmal zu erwähnen . Hier bekommt man Lust auf PCs 

@Threshold, du hast recht natürlich geht es hier um Spaß 

Edit:

Übrigens das ist was passiert wenn Windoof dem Benchmark nach jedem Durchlauf minimiert und mit Aero Ausschaltung nervt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

